# Aluminum training blades



## Charleston Combat (Sep 26, 2007)

Does anyone have experince making aluminum trainers? I was told by a friend, that you can't grind aluminum on a grinder. He said this could make the wheel gum up and cause it to explode! Is sanding the only way to shape aluminum? Thanks- Brad


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 26, 2007)

Charleston Combat said:


> Does anyone have experince making aluminum trainers? I was told by a friend, that you can't grind aluminum on a grinder. He said this could make the wheel gum up and cause it to explode! Is sanding the only way to shape aluminum? Thanks- Brad



I have only seen sanders, but I have a very limited exposure to those I have watched.


----------



## thardey (Sep 27, 2007)

I just finished my first aluminum sword 

You're friend's right, grinding wheels gum up quickly (I don't know why they wold explode) - but there are relatively new wheels out there, that are made of sanding pads glued on top of each other, made to fit a 4.5 in angle grinder -- these work great. They also come in various grits, from 36 to 120.

You can get them at Lowes' or Home Depot. 

I use them exclusively now, they also work well on High-carbon steel.

They're about 8 bucks apiece.


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey Charlestown,

Check out Bob Burgee's site www.trainingblades.com (Edges2) he use to have an article up on the making of trainers.

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------



## turbo1975 (Dec 16, 2007)

Where do you guys buy your aluminum at???  

Thanks,


----------



## thardey (Dec 17, 2007)

There's a local metal yard here in town -- they sell 6063 Aluminum by the pound. It's a good type for wasters.

Don't get the stuff at Lowe's, it's not high enough quality for wasters.


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 19, 2007)

I use a 1" belt sander, a 3" belt sander, and paddle sander depending on what I'm using it for.

I get my 6061-T6 aluminum from a local scrap yard.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 19, 2007)

arnisandyz said:


> I use a 1" belt sander, a 3" belt sander, and paddle sander depending on what I'm using it for.
> 
> I get my 6061-T6 aluminum from a local scrap yard.


 
Hey I like that getting your aluminum from the scrap yard!!!


----------



## Charleston Combat (Dec 19, 2007)

Update!!  I got it figured out!! I'm now using a home made belt grinding system!  Thanks everyone for your input on this subject!! Also, I buy my T-6 Aluminum online from Metals Depot.  Brad


----------



## turbo1975 (Dec 24, 2007)

What tools do you need to make your own trainers?  And any instructions on how to make and tie a handle.

Thanks


----------



## Charleston Combat (Jan 10, 2008)

Basic tools needed for training blade production, include- Bandsaw with Metal cutting blade, Drill Press, Belt Grinder or sander. For the handle- I use 650 paraline. It's like the Martial Arts, practice, practice, practice!! The more you do it, the better you get!!  Brad


----------

